# The Semi-Unofficial SS.org Pink Polo Thread (now Black)



## Drew (Feb 27, 2007)

EDIT - now we're looking at black, like below.













In light of Kevan and Nitelightboy's uncontrollable lust for a pink polo shirt like mine...

How many of you would seriously be interested in one of these with the sevenstring.org logo embroidered on the chest? They won't be cheap, the shirts themselves in wrinkle-resistant cotton are $24.50 ($19.50 in regular), and we'd be looking at a $95 setup fee for a logo of less than 10,000 stitches plus $5 a shirt for the actual work. For six, the minimum number to order, we'd be looking about $50 a peice. Jump to 12, and that drops to closer to $40

I fully expect Chris to chime in with a "NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! " in about 13 minutes, but for now, I thought this could be fun. Interest? They're very well made shirts, they hold up phenominally, and while I've never done any custom embroidery through LL Bean they do great work, so not only could you be as metrosexual as your pimp of a moderator, you'd also have a great polo that wears well for years to come. 

Oh, and Chris?


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 27, 2007)

Hell yeah D! Count me in for one!!


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 27, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Hell yeah D! Count me in for one!!



The most predictable post in this thread.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 27, 2007)

I hate polo shirts, those things are damn uncomfortable.


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2007)

Polo shirts own, but no fucking way. 

If you can toss a black one into the order for the same price, I'm in.


----------



## Drew (Feb 27, 2007)

Three minutes off. 

I don't think you can mix colors, but kidding aside, a black polo with a silver sevenstring.org over the breast would be pretty damned pimp...


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 27, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> The most predictable post in this thread.



What? I need something to match my nails


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2007)

Drew said:


> Three minutes off.
> 
> I don't think you can mix colors, but kidding aside, a black polo with a silver sevenstring.org over the breast would be pretty damned pimp...




Yes. And WAY less gay. Make it so!


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 27, 2007)

Drew said:


> Three minutes off.
> 
> I don't think you can mix colors, but kidding aside, a black polo with a silver sevenstring.org over the breast would be pretty damned pimp...



Now THAT I'll sign up for.


----------



## Kevan (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you know how laid I can get with that thing? Fuckin' smokin'.
I'm in.

For the girls, you could do a black Polo with a pink logo.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 27, 2007)

Kevan said:


> For the girls, you could do a black Polo with a pink logo.



Hmm. Two shirts is definitely a limited run.


----------



## Drew (Feb 27, 2007)

Added a new option for black/silver. 

Again, unless we get serious numbers these won't be cheap, but if you're willing to spend up to $50 on a black polo shirt with a silver sevenstring.org logo, if we can get enough interest I'll totally do this.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 27, 2007)

i like the polos ok, but what about t shirts? are these already made or not, if not, i'm sure they would be a little cheaper and probably garner more interest than a polo style


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2007)

This thread has nothing to do with the shirts, which are being made shortly as soon as the color vote is confirmed. This is a separate group buy altogether.


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd be in for 3, actually, so if you're in for one D, we can basically call this a done deal on the black/silver. 

Myself, my father and my golf buddy.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 27, 2007)

And don't forget Joe. I think he likes the idea of a polo....


----------



## Drew (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll do at least one myself, too. They aren't cheap, but as preppy as this sounds I  polo shirts, and could even get away with wearing this one at work. 

I doubt I'll get a chance to talk to LL Bean much before the weekend (shitty work week x50), but I'll get firm quotes then. In the meantime, any preference re: wrinkle-resistant or normal cotton? Normal cotton's cheaper and a little softer, wrinkle resistant doesn't look like ass after three days in a suitcase.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 27, 2007)

What. The. Hell?


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2007)

I guess Donnie's out.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Picture me in a polo shirt. 

Damn, I should go find one now.


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2007)

I should buy one for you.


----------



## darren (Feb 27, 2007)

I think the black polo shirt should only be available with pink embroidery.

Do any of those companies do a breathable/microfiber polo that's actually somewhat comfortable to wear out on the golf course? I find most polos are absurdly uncomfortable to wear on a hot day.


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2007)

fuck, you guys are getting expensive 

alright, count me in.


----------



## Drew (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...toreId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&feat=6411-sub2

A cotton "sport polo." This brings the base price up to $30 a shirt, plus embroidering charges and shipping and whatnot. Say $50-60 all told. That's a lot for a shirt.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmm, I'll wait and see what the final prices are like, but I *might* be interested in a black/silver version.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 27, 2007)

I want one in "butter" 

no, but seriously, black with silver stitching would be ownage.


----------



## Kevan (Feb 27, 2007)

Does it *have* to be a polo from LL Bean?
There are a few other places that do embroidery on nice quality polos that are considerably cheaper.

Email me Drew. I'll get ya the hookup.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 27, 2007)

and for Drew:


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2007)

Drew said:


> http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...toreId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&feat=6411-sub2
> 
> A cotton "sport polo." This brings the base price up to $30 a shirt, plus embroidering charges and shipping and whatnot. Say $50-60 all told. That's a lot for a shirt.



the last time i paid $60 for a shirt, it had Dream Theater on it, and i was about 20 minutes from seeing them with Fates Warning AND Queensryche.

i'm a bargain bin / goodwill clothing shopper


----------



## Drew (Feb 27, 2007)

Kevan said:


> Does it *have* to be a polo from LL Bean?



If it's to be an official "I'm as Big a Pimp as Drew" SS.Org Pink Polo, then yes.  

Black, eh, I'm biased towards LL Bean and their polos are absolutely top quality, but I won't rule out other options.


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 27, 2007)

Drew said:


> If it's to be an official "I'm as Big a Pimp as Drew" SS.Org Pink Polo, then yes.
> 
> Black, eh, I'm biased towards LL Bean and their polos are absolutely top quality, but I won't rule out other options.



Lands End had some pretty decent quality shirts (wore the same 4 polos for all 4 years of high school and they held up very well.)


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 27, 2007)

I hope those weren't the only 4 shirts you had in 4 years of high school.

I personally hate polos because I used to have to wear them every day back when I attended private school from 2nd to 5th grade. I actually started "popping the collar" in 4th grade as a joke, which is why I refuse to do it now and see anyone who does it as immature.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd be in for a black one.


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 28, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> I hope those weren't the only 4 shirts you had in 4 years of high school.
> 
> I personally hate polos because I used to have to wear them every day back when I attended private school from 2nd to 5th grade. I actually started "popping the collar" in 4th grade as a joke, which is why I refuse to do it now and see anyone who does it as immature.



They were the only four I had as they were part of the school uniform and had to have an embroidered logo on them.


----------



## Scott (Feb 28, 2007)

Pink Polo? Might as well get the Sevenstring.org rubber bracelet to complete the Douchebag look 

[action=Scott]waits for the inevitable Sevenstring.org bracelet thread.[/action]


----------



## Ryan (Feb 28, 2007)

^ *sigh* I'd buy one :/


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 28, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> They were the only four I had as they were part of the school uniform and had to have an embroidered logo on them.


Oh okay, that's good. I did the same thing back in my private school days, 4 or 5 shirts for school and change out of them when you get home.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 28, 2007)

Scott said:


> Pink Polo? Might as well get the Sevenstring.org rubber bracelet to complete the Douchebag look
> 
> * Scott waits for the inevitable Sevenstring.org bracelet thread.


 
Rubber braclets would be cool!!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 28, 2007)

All_¥our_Bass;404638 said:


> Rubber braclets would be cool!!



Hell yeah!! A camo sevenstring rubber bracelet. Or maybe coasters!!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 28, 2007)

What ever happened to the flask idea?


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2007)

Scott said:


> Pink Polo? Might as well get the Sevenstring.org rubber bracelet to complete the Douchebag look
> 
> [action=Scott]waits for the inevitable Sevenstring.org bracelet thread.[/action]





Golf = Supreme
Golf = Wear polos

This

Polos = Supreme


----------



## Ryan (Feb 28, 2007)

inductive reasoning


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2007)

I should suck it up and take up golf, shouldn't I? Near as I can tell, the sole point of the game is to swear a lot and drink beer while working on your tan. Seems like it should be right up my ally.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 28, 2007)

You forgot about wandering around aimlessly to try to find the ball you knocked into the woods.


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2007)

Cute chicks bring you beer.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 28, 2007)

Chris said:


> Cute chicks bring you beer.



And laugh at you when your driver goes farther than the ball. That was embarassing.


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 28, 2007)

Every time I plan on golfing, we are hit by a thunderstorm that lasts the entire day. I've pretty much given up on the hobby. I sucked at it anyways.


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> And laugh at you when your driver goes farther than the ball. That was embarassing.



Nah, they just told you that. They were laughing at you anyway.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 28, 2007)

Probably. Have you even seen the Shy Thread? Don't kill a guys confindence Drew


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Probably. Have you even seen the Shy Thread? Don't kill a guys confindence Drew



Fuck no. I'm not wading through that gay-ass masochistic Oprah shit.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2007)

Can't play golf to save my life. I can hit a yellow ball screaming at me at 75 mph but I can't hit a stationary white ball. Amazing.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 28, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Can't play golf to save my life. I can hit a yellow ball screaming at me at 75 mph but I can't hit a stationary white ball. Amazing.



You mean Asian guys running from Godzilla  Sounds a little weird to me Rick.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 28, 2007)

Drew said:


> I should suck it up and take up golf, shouldn't I? Near as I can tell, the sole point of the game is to swear a lot and drink beer while working on your tan. Seems like it should be right up my ally.



You totally look like someone that plays too.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 1, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> What ever happened to the flask idea?


 
With all the heavy drinkers here, this should work pretty well.


----------



## Scott (Mar 1, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> What ever happened to the flask idea?



Yes! That was the greatest idea ever. 

Especially since it was mine


----------



## Lozek (Mar 1, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> What ever happened to the flask idea?



It wouldn't work for you mate, they corrode if you put Ribena in 'em


----------



## Drew (Mar 1, 2007)

Scott said:


> Yes! That was the greatest idea ever.
> 
> Especially since it was mine



It WAS a pretty good idea... 

Erm, you want to take the lead on that one and price it out for us?


----------



## Drew (Mar 1, 2007)

Shawn said:


> You totally look like someone that plays too.



Fuck Off, Shawn.&#8482;


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 1, 2007)

Lozek said:


> It wouldn't work for you mate, they corrode if you put Ribena in 'em


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 4, 2007)

Lozek said:


> It wouldn't work for you mate, they corrode if you put Ribena in 'em


 
Could someone explain why this happens?


----------



## dpm (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a weird thread  Anyhoo, I'm not a polo person. What about socks? Seriously, I'd buy socks. http://www.sockguy.com/custom-socks.html


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 13, 2007)

Id totally be in on this if it was black!  Its just the shipping to sweden, but thats not a biggie.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 13, 2007)

dpm said:


> This is a weird thread  Anyhoo, I'm not a polo person. What about socks? Seriously, I'd buy socks. http://www.sockguy.com/custom-socks.html



Like *that* didn't make it weirder...

"Check out my Sevenstring.org socks, man!"


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 13, 2007)

Fuck socks! Bring on the ss.org boxers baby!!!!!!! Impress the ladies.


----------



## noodles (Mar 13, 2007)

SS.org stilts FTW! Everyone will want a set!




















































Anyone?


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2007)

Can i joint to the club, Drew?


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 15, 2007)

skinhead said:


>


----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2007)

OzzyC said:


>



It's not what you think


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2007)

^ lol

Is that a cheeseburger?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 16, 2007)

lmfao, nice pic frank


----------



## skinhead (Mar 16, 2007)

Ryan said:


> ^ lol
> 
> Is that a cheeseburger?



Hamburger with lettuce, tomattoes and some french fries


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Hamburger with lettuce, tomattoes and some french fries


 
Frank you're one funny guy!

Drew Count me in for the Black one.


----------



## Drew (Mar 20, 2007)

Let's get the shirts squared away first - we can worry about polos once we get closer to the summer golf/drinking season.


----------

